# Birmingham Bunkers.



## Engineer (Aug 19, 2019)

Possible heads up for those local to the area.

https://www.expressandstar.com/news/education/2017/07/19/war-bunkers-network-unearthed-at-school/


----------



## Mid diesel (Oct 27, 2019)

Interesting - thanks


----------

